# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Crack Call of Duty: Black Ops

## VAU

Crack_call of duty black ops.rar

----------


## VAU

NoDVD_Call of Duty - Black Ops от 14.11.2010 (исправленный)
все работает без фризов и лагов во время выхода из игры теперь не виснет, и зомбаки работают!

http://turbo.to/l2ne8wn69ym3.html

----------

